# Is there a writeup for replacing the glow plug controller?



## TheD (Oct 31, 2017)

Maybe its just me, but I can't seem to find a writeup on exactly how to replace the glow plug control unit. I've been told that its best to remove the intake manifold, for example, but this is my first BMW so I've never worked on one before.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheD (Oct 31, 2017)

So... No, then?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...ical-system/12-21-preheating-relay/1VnXOz13ih


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

I dont recall seeing a write up or DIY. But a few people have posted notes, their experiences, etc. Search around.

GL!


----------



## stevieg58 (Jan 5, 2015)

This link might help:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBKLd_j0E38&index=2&list=PLclkwEOg5jyutBpXY67ENuH_Lzup74F14

The 335d and 35d engines are very similar.

Good luck.


----------

